# Planning revenge on snappers this satureday



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Since I caught NO snappers last weekend . But I did catch my first 2 Kings:thumbup:I am planning to hit 3 barges this satureday very early, would like to launch by 0500-0530 if the surf is behaving. I am only planning to fish a few hours before the heat of the day. 1st parking lot past the gate of Ft. Pickens. Also have a question, what do you all use for chum? Thanks and hope to see ya there.

Pete


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

No snappers? It isn't that hard. :thumbup: 

1. Stop on nearly any artificial reef or natural bottom.
2. Drop a hook with any type of bait. 
3. Presto, you have a snapper. 
4. Repeat step #2, you have your limit. :whistling:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Pete, Wish I could go with ya! That beach is my new favorite launch spot even if the fish fight all the way into the cooler. 

Barrett


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be there if the surf behaves!


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

"No snappers? It isn't that hard. :thumbup: 

1. Stop on nearly any artificial reef or natural bottom.
2. Drop a hook with any type of bait. 
3. Presto, you have a snapper. 
4. Repeat step #2, you have your limit. :whistling:

Sea-r-cy "

Wish it was that easy...been out there several times "After " the bite turns off. Not sure why or for how long, but Saturday it didnt matter if you had live bait, dead bait or jigs. Nothing bit after about 9:00 am. Bite even stopped for the guys that were chumming.

Kings were the only thing biting. Not much good when you are Snapper fishing with Flouro leaders.

Bryan


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll be out that way (good weather) as well. i usually launch from the 2end lot.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Bduv said:


> "No snappers? It isn't that hard. :thumbup:
> 
> 1. Stop on nearly any artificial reef or natural bottom.
> 2. Drop a hook with any type of bait.
> ...


Most of these were caught after lunch saturday. 80# leader, no fluro. Largest snapper (31")was caught on a whole squid. Could have caught 100 if we had more bait and wanted to. :thumbsup: Sea-r-cy


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Searcy
With all due respect, this is the kayak portion of the forum. We experience fishing conditions differently than others.

I appreicate that you may be the best snapper fisherman on the planet and have never been skunked but if you are not responding from the perspective of kayak fishing it is not helpful.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

*You are right!*

Up until now, I have never looked at the kayak forum. I responded to the "recent threads" on the right side of the screen. My mistake. I'll look next time before I post. :shutup:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone know the straightline distance to 3 Barges from the 1st parking lot? I know its 3.0 mi from Chickenbone, 2.1 mi from the 2nd parking lot.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

roughly 2.25 miles


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't make it out that early but I may see you out there around 7 am.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I do believe its just a tad under 2 miles... but I could be wrong.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Going to be alot of boat traffic out there this weekend. Bill Hargreaves Rodeo. Good Luck and watch for the crazzies!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Going to be alot of boat traffic out there this weekend. Bill Hargreaves Rodeo. Good Luck and watch for the crazzies!


You are very correct sir. I'll still be there at 5ish, but probably just troll out and drop a few times then troll back in...boaters make me nervous. 

I should be riding the new Outback:thumbup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Distance to Three Barges from the 1st and 2nd parking lot past the Ft Pickens Gate.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Stressless... nice of ya to share that. Much appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone try the casino rubble? I remember seeing pictures of very nice snappers pulled from there last year.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

The real question is which parking lot is closer to the surf.. I don't have wheels for my Outback yet.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to try to make it. It's awful early to be driving from Perdido Key, but seems like a good chance to try out offshore fishing with a group. Who's in? I don't have a night owl pass. Can I meet somebody outside the gate?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I will be there around 0445-0500.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't have a pass, but can meet up at chickenbone. PM me


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm like Wilbur no night pass but would like to make the trip


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

its all good... meet me between 0445-0500 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

pompanopete said:


> its all good... meet me between 0445-0500 :thumbsup:


Cool. Will do. I have a tan Silverado and gray Outback. Anyone bringing any live bait? I thought about baiting my pinfish trap tonight. 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Live pinfish is good but bring some sabiki rigs for cigs and threadfin


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Jason and I will be at chickenbone at 5 also. See you guys there.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Just checked the pinfish trap.. loaded with candy.. cya there


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

You damn earlybirds! I'll show up as soon as I can, I work til midnight and have a hour drive, so I'll meet you guys out on the water.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

No revenge on snappers today! Dang, that was rough.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Wilbur said:


> No revenge on snappers today! Dang, that was rough.


:whistling:Well.... Here's how it was. We all arrived around 5 am and from the parking lot could here the surf.hmmmmmm I pondered this sound for a moment, then walked down to the beach and to me it looked ugly.:w00t: So told the other guys I would drive down to the 2nd parking lot and see if it was any better. I saw that some of the fellow kayakers were already out there.:whistling: It looked as rough as the first but what the heck if they can make it we can:bangin: thinking that I am now a seasoned gulf kayaker LOL. So drive back to the other guys and we wait it out....about a hlf hour later we decide to give it a try:thumbsup:. Well out of the 6 of us, only 3 made it through the surf zone and I was not one of them (so much for being a seasoned kayaker). Rob flipped and broke a rod, I got turned sideways and lost my stuff in the cooler. no biggy all the rods were safe. So we all regroup and try again...Chris's rod got caught up in on of my rods, then he gets turned sideways and slams into me. This is when we decided to wait a little longer. So once again NO snapper

However 2 of the 3 that made it did pretty good. One spanish and a 40 inch King. Plus it was nice meeting new kayakers and talking shop. In hind site Ii should have used the waiting time and emptied the kayak and practiced...Gonna give it another try in the morning.


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

Pete. Thanks again. Here's my contact info. Let me know if you're going tomorrow.

Chris

[email protected]
504-495-8189


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The wife might let me out tomorrow afternoon after 2, so I may see ya'll out there.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Were you guys able to get out there today (Sunday)? Any luck?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope..... I drove there but it was worse than yesterday... oh well maybe next weekend.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I saw you guys at the first parking lot on Sat around 530 as I was driving past. A couple of us went to the second parking lot but we decided not to try it. Went inshore instead at shoreline park. Didn't have much luck there either. I caught 1 undersize speck and my partner caught a pompano. The full moon and rough winds were just working against us this weekend.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I did manage one keeper trout this morning over at deadman's island...Lets get'em next weekend... same plan but NO big surf.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

yeh next weekend for sure, if you guys go on a sat GL i plan on going on sunday.


----------

